# Licenced reproduction antique Deere decals



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I found this site while surfing. These folks make and sell reproduction Deere decals and parts. Here is a link:

http://www.kkantiquetractors.com/default.asp


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Travis Jorde is also a good supplier of deacls.Travis Jorde Decals 

There is nothing worse, in my book, then a beautiful restoration with those el cheapo decals from Deere or wherever. Vinyl cut is the way to go. They will also make decals for you.


----------



## Farmwithjunk (Feb 11, 2006)

I've bought a many a decal from K&K. They're a top notch business with top notch products. Very helpfull with any request, no matter how goofy. 

They also have a complete line of aftermarket replacement parts.


----------

